
Eta in Practice: Working with Haskell Packages - psibi
https://blog.eta-lang.org/eta-in-practice-working-with-haskell-packages-5dfa3dc0c98a
======
sumer123
Wow! This is awesome. This definitely motivates me to learn Eta.

